# WAGO DALI Konfigurator



## Xebi (23 November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir werden demnächst auf WAGO Steuerung umsteigen und wollen Schritt für Schritt diverse Anlagen umrüsten. Schulungen kommen noch, aber kleinere Steuerungen mit DI und DO mit kleiner
Visualisierung klappt schonmal. Nun möchten wir den Schritt wagen und Beleuchtungen in der Halle per DALI steuern. Nun meine Frage an euch, haben den Dali Konfigurator und damit kann man ja schon gewisse
sachen einstellen und auch die Lampe direkt aus dem Programm dimmen. Kann ich den DALI Konfigurator nutzen und eine Halle Regeln, ohne ein SPS Programm schreiben zu müssen?`Oder muss trotzdem ein 
Programm geschrieben werden. Ich werde nicht ganz Schlau den es gibt diverse Biblioteken für DALI.

Würden dies an einen 750-8202 FW3 machen mit einer DALI KLemme 753-647. Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 November 2016)

Hallo,

also meines Wissens geht es ohne Code. Les mal im Handbuch unter Baustellenbetrieb.

Was allerdings passiert wenn du die Verbindung vom Konfigurator trennst weiß ich nicht.

Die Libs brauchst du nur für die Logik, also die Verschaltung Szenen, Dimmen usw.. Du kannst die LIbs auch zum konfigurieren nutzen, brauchst aber nicht weil du den Wago Dali- Konfigurator hast.

Grundsätzlich immer Handbuch lesen.


----------



## egro (23 November 2016)

Wie der Name schon sagt, es ist ein Konfigurator.
Klar kannst du einige Funktionen damit "testen", aber das ist nicht die Idee, dieses Programms.

Mit dem Konfigurator kannst du ja die Variablen exportieren und im Codesys importieren.

Wenn du die Grundlagen (Visu mit DI und DO) schon drauf hast, ist es ein kleiner Schritt zur DALI-Steuerung.
Ich habe es auch hingekriegt (ohne Kurse).

Hol die dir die libs mit den Anwendungshinweisen und befolge diese.

Kurzfassung:
-Masterbaustein ins Programm.
-Einen FB mit ins Programm.
-Den FB mit den Variablen beschalten (im CFC sehr einfach).
-Fertig!!!

Beim FbDaliDimmSingleButton (z.B.) kannst du die importierte Variable, aus dem Konfigurator bei "TypBallast" anhängen und einen Taster (von einem DI) bei "xButton" und es läuft.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Setzte beim "typConfigDimmer" alle Werte, auch wenn Sie für dich nicht relevant sind.

Das Ganze klingt komplizierter, als es ist!
Probieren geht über studieren!!!


----------



## KingHelmer (24 November 2016)

Also ich würde mir mal die Beschreibung der klemme durchlesen.
Bisher habe ich nur mit der 750-641er DALI Klemme Erfahrung, aber die 753-647 hat wohl einen "Easy-Mode" oder "signle Button Mode" oder so ähnlich.
Dieser funktioniert, soweit ich mich an das überflogene erinnern kann, auch ohne Programm.

Würde aber für einen dauerhaften Betrieb definitiv ein kleines Programm schreiben, wie von egro beschrieben.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Xebi (24 November 2016)

Natürlich werde ich weiter Basteln und fleißig die Beschreibungen lesen! Habe hier zwei Controller zur Verfügung, einmal den 750-880 und den 750-8202 der auch für eCockpit nutzbar ist. 
Wenn ich in Codesys die Bibliothek DALI_647_PFC_02.lib Lade und dann ohne das ich im Programm was eingefügt habe, kommt beim Übersetzen, Fehler 3125 Ausdruck zu komplex. Benutzen Sie Zwischenergebnisse. Bei den COntroller 750-8202 passert das. Nutze ich eine falsche Bibliothek ?


----------



## egro (24 November 2016)

Also für den 750-880 (Codesys 2.xx) würde ich dir die DALI_647_02.lib empfehlen.
Dort ist auch alles schön beschrieben und es gibt Anwendungshinweise.


----------



## Xebi (24 November 2016)

Mit den 750-880 Controller klappt es und zum
beispiel die DALI Musterdatei die komplett vfunktionsfähig ist läuft. Wieso kommt aber be den Controller
750-8202 Mitdenken selben Beispiel Datei der Fehler 3125 Ausdruck zu komplex? Der 750-8202 ist neuer und leistungsfähiger, warum kommt der Controller nicht zurecht mit der Dali Bibliothek?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (28 November 2016)

Hallo Xebi,

zu dem Thema Dali Konfigurator gebe ich ergo recht. Es bietet diverse Vorteile ein Programm zu schreiben speziell wenn verschiedene Schalter und Funktionen wie dimmen noch mit eingebunden werden sollen.

Wenn der Controller PFC 750-8202 genutzt werden soll, muss eine andere Bibliothek eingebunden werden. Für diesen Anwendungsfall gibt es die DALI_647_PFC_02.lib welche für die PFC Systeme geeignet ist.

Diese kann hier runtergeladen werden:


http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?action=search&frontendId=frontendGeneral_cms_de&lang=de-de&q=DALI_647_PFC_02&x=0&y=0#appnotedetails1406432852674328993


----------

